# 2010-11 Training Camp/Media Day Thread



## girllovesthegame

> The New Orleans Hornets will hold training camp prior to the start of the 2010 preseason at the team’s practice facility at the Alario Center beginning Tuesday, September 28 from 10:00 – 12 noon. Prior to the start of camp, the Hornets’ annual media day activities will take place one day earlier (Monday, September 27 at 1 p.m.), at the New Orleans Arena.
> 
> New head coach Monty Williams and his players will practice twice daily four times during training camp (Tuesday, September 28th, Wednesday, September 29th, Friday, October 1st and Monday, October 4th), with one session on Thursday, September 30th, an open practice for the public on Saturday, October 2nd and no practice on Sunday, October 3rd before preseason game preparations begin the following week.


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/hornets__host_training_camp__2010_09_15.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

I'm guessing I should start putting training camp signings in this thread since this is supposed to be the training camp thread.

Word has it that along with the signings of DJ Strawberry, Daryl Watkins, Pops Mensah-Bonsu, and Joe Alexander, the Hornets might be considering signing Jannero Pargo.



> Despite signing three players since last Friday, New Orleans Hornets General Manager Dell Demps said they have not finalized what direction they may go toward filling their vacant backup point guard spot.
> 
> But one option under consideration is bringing back guard Jannero Pargo, a free agent who played for the Hornets from 2006-08.
> 
> Pargo, who is a close friend of starting point guard Chris Paul, has been working out with Hornets' players at the Alario Center. Pargo played for the Chicago Bulls last season and averaged 5.5 points in 63 games. When the Hornets won a franchise-record 56 games in 2007-08, Pargo was the top backup off the bench, averaging 8.1 points.
> 
> "Pargo is a guy that we are looking at,'' Demps said. "Pargo came to town to visit Chris. He had some workouts here and Pargo came as Chris' guest. Chris talked to us. Pargo talked to us. We're trying to figure what we are going to do with the backup point guard position and we're still in the decision-making process.''


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/09/new_orleans_hornets_considerin.html


----------



## Tooeasy

so long as pargo is our third pg coming off the bench im ok. I dont wanna see him on the floor with cp3 for half the game like before, it worked somewhat but I feel it restricts us more than anything. Also, more than likely his skills have regressed somewhat and he will have even more dud games. im fine with him on the team tho or at least a chance to compete. Ike Diogus bein looked at by the mavs and I assume we have no interest in him now based on the teams moves the past couple days.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets sign Pargo.

I don't know if his contract is guaranteed or if this is just a training camp thing or what. I guess we'll know soon enough.


EDIT:According to Yahoo's Marc Spears, he's signed for 1 year vets minimum.

http://twitter.com/SpearsNBAYahoo/status/25450919393


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets add Michael Washington to training camp roster. Roster is now at 18.



> Washington, 6 foot 9, 235 pounds, is from the University of Arkansas and was undrafted in the 2010 draft. As a senior, he averaged 12.5 points and 6.1 rebounds for the Razorbacks and was a second-team All-SEC selection.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/09/new_orleans_hornets_sign_cf_mi.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornet players jersey #'s.



> Jannero Pargo is regaining jersey #2. Willie Green wearing 33, same as in Philadelphia. Jason Smith also keeping his Sixers digits, 14.
> about 2 hours ago via web





> FYI camp invite preseason uniform #s: Alexander 11, Mensah-Bonsu 44, Shakur 22, Strawberry 23, Watkins 31, just-signed Michael Washington 21


----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## girllovesthegame




----------



## Tooeasy

knowing the season is coming up on us I am getting pretty cautiously optimistic. Theoretically we should be leaps and bounds better than last season but we'll see what happens I suppose. I wanna see our starting 5 photo, that'll help put things in perspective for me after this crazy offseason.


----------



## Tooeasy

"Just saw Aaron Gray. Sadly, it appears that JCS will no longer be able to make Hamburgler jokes. He's noticeably slimmer, and appears to have taken his offseason conditioning very seriously."

Got this from that hornets247 blog, funny stuff, and certainly a positive thing. Gray IS a legit 7 footer, and at least has the ability to make some moves down in the post and hold it down defensively. In a minimal role he should be ok in that 2nd unit.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets' guard Chris Paul itching to begin training camp practices*
> 
> Declaring himself happy and content to be a member of the New Orleans Hornets, three-time All-Star guard Chris Paul said Monday he was completely healthy and ready to begin the grind of training camp two-a-days on Tuesday.
> 
> "I'm excited for camp to start," said Paul, who was the summer-time subject of constant trade speculation because he apparently thought the Hornets weren't built to be a contending team. "There's been a lot of changes, not only as far as player-wise, but in the organization. I think the biggest thing for us starting (Tuesday) is how can we make this a family.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/09/new_orleans_hornets_guard_chri_26.html

I heard a few weeks ago that Gray dropped 25lbs over the summer.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets beat writers discuss Chris Paul and the team at media day.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/09/new_orleans_hornets_reporters.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

> NEW ORLEANS -- For now, it appears that the New Orleans Hornets made enough front-office, coaching and roster changes to get Chris Paul's attention.
> 
> In time, the club may even regain their star guard's affection.
> 
> "I think what excites me is the unknown, not knowing what to expect," Paul said Monday on the eve of the Hornets' first day of training camp. "Anyone who says they know what our team is going to do this season, they're lying. They're lying because we've made so many changes and adjustments."
> 
> Over the summer, Paul expressed interest in being traded if the Hornets failed to show they were committed to competing for a championship right away.
> 
> Meanwhile, the club hired new coach Monty Williams, new general manager Dell Demps, and added a number of new players including small forward Trevor Ariza, shooting guard Marco Belinelli, point guards Willie Green and Jannero Pargo and first-round draft choice and swing player Quincy Pondexter.
> 
> While Green will enter training camp projected to be the first point guard off the bench, the acquisition of Pargo could be more symbolic of Paul's comfort level with the direction of the new regime.
> 
> Paul and Pargo are friends. Pargo also was Paul's backup in 2007-08, the best season in the history of the franchise. The Hornets won a franchise record 56 games that season, captured their first Southwest Division title and came within one victory of advancing to the Western Conference finals. Since then, they've slid backward, narrowly making the playoffs in 2008-09 and missed the playoffs last season, when Paul missed 37 games with various injuries. Pargo meanwhile, has spent two injury plagued seasons abroad and with Chicago.
> 
> "To have JP back is great. Obviously there's a comfort level for me," Paul said. "His energy and what he brought to the team and the city was something that was special."
> 
> Pargo said he directs conversations with Paul away from trade rumors and the business of the NBA, but added that he had little doubt Paul's confidence in the organization was starting to grow again.
> 
> "Right now, I know he's happy. He loves this town and the city loves him. This is where he wants to be and he's happy right now," Pargo said. "The fact that I'm here means he's happy and we feel like this team can win. You can read into that, and say that, because we're really good friends and we play well together and we want to try to get this team back to the where it was before I left."
> 
> Paul is wearing a captain's "C" on his jersey, as is power forward David West, who said he thought Paul was just being honest about his dissatisfaction with the Hornets' inability to compete with upper echelon teams such as the defending champion Los Angeles Lakers, Boston Celtics or Orlando Magic.
> 
> "Guys just want an opportunity to win, and if you're going to beat those four or five [elite] teams, you're going to need some gunners, so that's what it came down to," West said.
> 
> "We've got to be honest. We're not in that discussion" of elite teams, West said. "We've got to get ourselves in the top-10-in-the-West discussion. There's just no need to try to lie or try to be kind of living in this fantasy world about who and what we are. You know what the NBA landscape is and ... it's going to take a lot of work to get there."


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5623436


----------



## girllovesthegame

More media day pictures


http://www.gettyimages.com/Search/S...leans hornets media day 2010&assetType=image#


----------



## girllovesthegame

New Orleans Hornets signee Michael Washington doesn't receive medical clearance; no longer on roster


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets.com's beat writer tweeted this about Joe Alexander.



> Watching Joe Alexander in practice drills is impressive in-person. He's about the most explosive and quick leaper you'll see.
> 11 minutes ago via web


----------



## girllovesthegame

More media day interview videos....


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/1011_hornets_training_camp.html


----------



## Diable

Alexander made a lot of money because he could run and jump in college. He'd make a lot more if he could play basketball.


----------



## girllovesthegame

A possible problem with the Green/Smith/Brackins/Songaila trade?

http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/sixerville/Greens_knee_delays_trade_with_Hornets.html


----------



## Tooeasy

the option to swap second round picks would be a great thing for the hornets, considering the sixers will probably end up being one of the 10 worst teams this season, giving us a 30-somethin selection in next years draft.


----------



## Diable

It'll be fine with me if that falls through Smith and Green aren't going to help the hornets much.


----------



## girllovesthegame

It went through.



> *Note: Both Craig Brackins and Darius Songaila, formerly of the New Orleans Hornets, did not practice this morning. They were sitting on the sidelines in sweats. There was some concern that one of the four trade members, Willie Green and Jason Smith were sent to New Orleans, was holding up the conclusion of the deal. As of a few minutes ago, Brackins and Songaila are officially members of the Sixers. Both will practice during tonight's session. The Sixers officially said that there was an "undisclosed amendment" to the deal with New Orleans, *but the trade is now complete*. More details as we get them.


http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/Day_1_of_76ers_camp.html



Here's a Hornets beat writer's breakdown of how Day 1 went.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/09/jimmy_smiths_new_orleans_horne.html

Monty is saying that he doesn't have a starting 5 yet but the media speculated that a particular 5 that participated together at one point is the starting five.



> Media asked Monty if the 5 guys (CP, Peja, Ariza, West, Okafor) in drills signify his starters. Monty: "We don't have a starting 5 yet."
> about 5 hours ago via web


----------



## girllovesthegame

CP3 & D-West discuss first day of training camp.

*CP3*

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2 ... e_fir.html

*D-West*

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2 ... thing.html


----------



## Tooeasy

thornton needs run with cp3 in order to maximize his abilities, and ariza was abysmal as a sg last year; it wasnt until they traded for martin and he moved back to SF that things started to click again. If they can have that starting 5 and still accommodate to those two things then thats fine, otherwise I don't really approve.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets get their first look at new coach Monty Williams*
> 
> Occasionally Tuesday, the squeaky din of sneakers stopping and starting across the glossy surface of the Alario Center practice floors would subside, replaced by extended periods of silence.
> 
> During those breaks, New Orleans Hornets Coach Monty Williams, running his first practice as the man in charge of an NBA team, might be making a point, reinforcing a lesson, pointing out a flaw, offering a word of praise or critique.
> 
> For three hours and 10 minutes, the revamped Hornets, with 11 new players on the roster, went about the business of a training-camp practice, the first relevant preseason work for the team since the last time an offseason coaching change had taken place before the 2004 season.
> 
> Any comfort zone Hornets veterans such as David West and Chris Paul had enjoyed recently was replaced by the expectation of learning Williams' system, its nuances and terminology, and the new coach's expectations, a combination of indoctrination and implementation.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/09/hornets_get_first_look_at_new.html





> *Shooting guard position is up for grabs as New Orleans Hornets start camp*
> 
> It came as no surprise that New Orleans Hornets Coach Monty Williams said at after Tuesday's opening day of training camp he has not determined a starting lineup.
> 
> However, during one of the drills near the end of practice, Williams had Trevor Ariza at shooting guard with David West, Chris Paul, Emeka Okafor and Peja Stojakovic on the court.
> 
> Before camp opened, the starting shooting guard spot was expected to be a battle between Marcus Thornton and Marco Belinelli. During Monday's media day, Williams said the position is wide open.
> 
> Thornton worked mostly with the second team Tuesday, and Belinelli, who was acquired in a trade from the Toronto Raptors last month, worked with the third team during the portion of practice open to the media.
> 
> "We don't have a starting five right now,'' Williams said. "Marco can shoot the ball. He made a couple of 3s and was 2 or 3 feet behind the 3-point line. He's learning not just our language (he's Italian), but he's got to learn basketball language, and he's got to learn it the way I teach it.''
> 
> Williams said he wants Thornton to focus more on developing as a defender. Thornton and Belinelli have the rest of the training camp and eight preseason games to showcase their potential.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/09/starter_at_two-guard_not_clear.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

> Emeka on summer moves filling gaps: "It’s like the right mix of just the right things. We’re quicker, we’re faster and have more defense."
> 11 minutes ago via web


That sounds good. I hope we see it on the court.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Media Day Photos

http://www.nba.com/hornets/photogallery/1011_mediaday_gallery_1.html

Looks like Gray did indeed slim down a bit. I'm willing to bet he wouldn't have fit in that frame last season. :laugh:


----------



## Tooeasy

peja in the starting 5 doesnt seem like the best option IMO, i hope that if he does start theyll be subbing him out 5 minutes into every game. id be more comfortable with belineli at sg if they were to be looking for a deep threat scoring option that isn't as vertically challenged as thornton. still think marcus has earned a starting spot to me but its not my call.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Battle is under way for the New Orleans Hornets' backup point guard spot*
> 
> The most critical challenge facing the New Orleans Hornets during the offseason was keeping All-Star guard Chris Paul happy.
> 
> Now that Paul seems to be in a place of stated contentment, Coach Monty Williams' next order of business is to keep Paul healthy.
> 
> In a profession where injuries are often unavoidable, the only factor Williams can control is Paul's playing time, where the longer he's on the court during the 82-game regular season, or in the practice gym, the more susceptible Paul could be to a mishap.
> 
> "Chris and I have talked about his minutes," Williams said, "and it's something that I think will be an ongoing discussion until maybe the second or third week in October. But for us to be effective, I've got to keep him fresh. Playing him 40 minutes a night, I think that would murder him come March."
> 
> A tall order, given Paul's competitive nature.
> 
> "Yeah, he's already giving me 'the look,' " Williams said. "But it's what I've got to do. I just believe if you keep guys fresh, Pop (Spurs Coach Gregg Popovich) taught me that if they have their legs, they'll have their head. If they don't have their legs, they won't have anything."
> 
> So the Hornets' backup point guard position will be as critical as any this season, which is part of the reason New Orleans is well-stocked as training camp continues.
> 
> Just three practices into camp, it's impossible for Williams to make an assessment on the pecking order or the way the battle for those minutes has progressed.
> 
> However, just six days before camp began Tuesday, the Hornets traded for veteran guard Willie Green, and the next day signed Paul friend and confidant Jannero Pargo after what amounted to an extended precamp audition by Pargo as he worked at the Alario Center with a large group of early arrivals.
> 
> Green, 6 feet 3, 201 pounds, enters his eighth NBA season with the versatility to play either backcourt position, point or off guard, as does Pargo, 6-1, 185, who also is an eight-year vet. Pargo showed during the Hornets' Southwest Division championship season three years ago that he could run the offense at the point and provide a shooting guard's scoring touch.
> 
> But as both players vie for the top backup spot, along with free-agent Mustafa Shakur, they each concede they're adaptable as Williams looks for the best fit, not only at that spot, but throughout the entire second unit.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/10/battle_under_way_for_hornets_b.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets.com will be profiling each of the new players on the roster.



> *Willie Green:High Praise*
> 
> A late-summer trade acquisition from the Philadelphia 76ers, Willie Green may not be a familiar name among casual NBA fans, but if you ask around the Hornets’ locker room, several players will tell you all you need to know about the 6-foot-3, 200-pound guard.
> 
> “He’s a solid pro, so we know what we’re getting with him,” power forward David West said. “Willie’s been a contributor ever since he’s been in the NBA. He’s big and solid on defense. He’s a strong guy.”
> 
> Green’s physical traits are something Chris Paul has experienced first-hand throughout Paul’s pro career. During many Hornets-76ers matchups over the past several years, Philadelphia’s coaching staff elected to have Green guard Paul one-on-one, a testament to the Detroit native’s defensive ability.


More





> *Jannero Pargo:The Return*
> 
> Although Jannero Pargo is a proud native of Chicago and has played parts of three seasons with the Bulls, it’s no stretch to say that his true “NBA home” is the Big Easy. During his first stint with New Orleans (in 2006-07 and 2007-08), the 6-foot-1, 185-pound guard emerged as an integral member of the Hornets’ bench, producing the two highest scoring averages of his career. In the latter season, Pargo’s contributions helped spark a 56-win regular season and the lone division championship in franchise history.”
> 
> “(New Orleans) is where I got my first opportunity to actually play (significant minutes) in the NBA,” said Pargo, who spent the past two basketball seasons in Russia and Chicago, respectively. “It feels great to be back. I loved the fans here.
> 
> “Every time I’ve come back to New Orleans (over the previous two years), the fans have always been like ‘Come back – we need you.’ It feels really good to feel wanted and appreciated. I think the city of New Orleans has really taken me in. I’m very thankful for that.”


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/2010_training_camp_profiles_pargo.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Seven years later, Green reunites with Williams*
> 
> *By: Jim Eichenhofer, Hornets.com*
> After three days of Hornets practices this week at the Alario Center, here are a few observations and notes culled from interviews over the past few days:
> 
> • It’s very unusual in the NBA for a player’s head coach to also be a former teammate, but that’s the case with Willie Green and Hornets first-year bench boss Monty Williams. Green and Williams were together briefly in Philadelphia in 2003, prior to Williams announcing his retirement as a player. “People don’t know this, but I played my first year in the NBA with Monty Williams, in my rookie year with the Sixers,” Green said. “He was one of my veterans who always put his arm around me and showed me the ropes. This is a good opportunity to come back and play under him.”
> 
> • Green has been a durable player for much of his NBA career, appearing in at least 73 games each of the past four seasons. But he actually blames Chris Paul for a couple of his injury absences while with the Sixers. “Don’t tell (Paul) this, but after I guarded him one time, I was out for like two games, because my hip was sore,” Green said, smiling. “I (tried) to be physical against him, but a lot of that stuff didn’t work.”


http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2010/09/seven-years-later-green-reunites-with.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Open practice this Saturday!


----------



## RollWithEm

Sorry to hijack this thread a little, but Tooeasy... PM me. What's going on with your GHB Hornets? You haven't been active in the last couple weeks.


----------



## girllovesthegame

CP3 after 3 days of training camp....

http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/2010/10/01/10TCCP2093010wmv-1428737/index.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Went to open practice and had a good time. The scrimmage ended up going into double overtime. CP played a lot to say it was just a scrimmage game. If I remember correctly he was the only point guard on the white team. Strawberry was on the white team but I don't really look at him as a point guard. Is he a point guard? Shooting guard? Combo guard? The focus has been on defense and I must say the guys looked good on the defensive end. But of course, that has to translate over when they're in an actual NBA game. Paul being his usual self on defense, pesky, vocal, and stealing the ball. He scored the first 5 points for the white team opening up with a 3 pointer and a floater. Okafor sat out for whatever reason. They say it's not an injury or anything so I guess we'll know more later. Trevor and Pondexter will look really nice running the wing with Paul. As does Thornton. They are both really good defensive players too. Willie Green looked good, Alexander looked good. Pargo, Green and Shakur are the guards battling for backup pg spot. They were all on the black team and I think Green outplayed the other two. West looks slimmer and appears to be in really good shape. Aaron Gray is slimmer as well. I heard Gray was trimmer so I had to see for myself and he truly was. His hands were kind of made of stone during the scrimmage though. Couldn't seem to get ahold of the ball. Pops Mensah Bonsu was great at grabbing offensive rebounds. He and Belinelli were the only 2 players to hit the half court shots. Peja was Peja. Hit a couple of shots. Ariza blocked one at the end of a quarter though. Haha.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Times-Picayune beat writer John Reid breaks down the open practice/scrimmage.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/10/breaking_down_new_orleans_horn_1.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets' defense evident in team scrimmage*
> 
> After putting his players through extensive defensive drills for the first four days of training camp, New Orleans Hornets Coach Monty Williams saw the impact of his emphasis Saturday.
> 
> There were several blocked shots and steals before the White team, led by Chris Paul and Trevor Ariza, squeezed out a 57-51 double-overtime victory over the Black team during an open scrimmage before a crowd of 1,300 at the New Orleans Arena.
> 
> Ariza, who was acquired rom the Houston Rockets this summer in a four-team deal, had three blocks and a steal and finished with 10 points.
> 
> With Marco Belinelli starting at shooting guard, Ariza played the entire scrimmage at small forward. Williams said he has not decided if Ariza will start at shooting guard or small forward when the season begins.
> 
> “He’s going to be better in transition once we start playing against different teams,’’ Williams said. “In late-game situations, he makes solid plays.’’


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/10/new_orleans_hornets_defense_ev.html


----------



## RollWithEm

girllovesthegame said:


> Went to open practice and had a good time.


I've been to a couple of them in the past. It's always a good time. I remember one where Peja was clowning on Tim Floyd that I still talk about with my friends.



> Strawberry was on the white team but I don't really look at him as a point guard. Is he a point guard? Shooting guard? Combo guard?


Combo guard who passes better than Pargo.



> Pargo, Green and Shakur are the guards battling for backup pg spot. They were all on the black team and I think Green outplayed the other two.


Green cannot play PG on an NBA team. I've seen him try to do it for many years. Like Pargo, he is a scorer at heart and will never be able to effectively run a team. 



> His hands were kind of made of stone during the scrimmage though. Couldn't seem to get ahold of the ball.


Back when he played a good bit in his early years in Chicago, I always thought one of his best assets as a big man were his soft hands. Either he was just having an off day or the lack of playing time has done him wrong!


----------



## girllovesthegame

RollWithEm said:


> I've been to a couple of them in the past. It's always a good time. I remember one where Peja was clowning on Tim Floyd that I still talk about with my friends.
> 
> 
> Combo guard who passes better than Pargo.
> 
> 
> Green cannot play PG on an NBA team. I've seen him try to do it for many years. Like Pargo, he is a scorer at heart and will never be able to effectively run a team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back when he played a good bit in his early years in Chicago, I always thought one of his best assets as a big man were his soft hands. Either he was just having an off day or the lack of playing time has done him wrong
> 
> 
> 
> !
Click to expand...


Yeah I remember even last season he seemed to have better hands. Perhaps he just couldn't get into good enough position to grab the balls on Saturday. And a couple of those zip passes he didn't seem quite ready for. I certainly won't judge any of them off of that one practice. Preseason begins Saturday. We'll see how everyone does in those games.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Jason Smith:All The Way Back*
> 
> After a stellar rookie season with Philadelphia in 2007-08, Jason Smith appeared well on his way to becoming a key component of the future for the rapidly-improving, young and talented 76ers. Then fate intervened. During a workout in August 2008, the 7-foot, 240-pounder torn the ACL in his left knee, effectively ending his 2008-09 season before it began.
> 
> By the time Smith returned to the court in 2009-10 following his injury rehabilitation, Philadelphia had used a first-round pick on promising frontcourt player Marreese Speights, one factor that led to a decline in playing time for Smith. The Colorado State product experienced a drop in his statistics virtually across the board, going from 76 games as a rookie to 56 in 2009-10. In late September, the 76ers elected to trade Smith and Willie Green to the Hornets.


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/2010_training_camp_profiles_smith.html





> *Marco Belinelli:For Italia*
> 
> As one of only three current players from his country in the NBA, Marco Belinelli occasionally looks up into the crowd during games and locates enthusiastic spectators waving the familiar green, white and red Italian flag.
> 
> “We have amazing fans,” Belinelli said of the support he receives from Italy. “They have always followed us (closely), but especially now that we play in the NBA. Sometimes you see Italian guys in the stands who come to support you. I play for the Italian people.”
> 
> While former No. 1 overall draft pick Andrea Bargnani has developed into the Toronto Raptors’ No. 1 scorer and New York Knicks forward Danilo Gallinari emerged in 2009-10 as an every-game starter, Belinelli has yet to earn consistent minutes, giving his Italian backers only sporadic glimpses of his NBA ability. The 6-foot-5 shooting guard – acquired from Toronto in the July trade that included Julian Wright – appeared in 141 total games over the first three years of his career, averaging 6.6 points and just 15.9 minutes. He only played in 33 games as a rookie with Golden State, but believes he has improved each season of his NBA career.


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/2010_training_camp_profiles_belinelli.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets website put up a couple of drill videos from Saturday's open practice.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/1011_hornets_training_camp.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Quincy Pondexter:An Atypical Rookie*
> 
> As one of only five college seniors who were selected in the first round of the 2010 NBA Draft, Quincy Pondexter’s NCAA resume is an extensive one. The 6-foot-6, 225-pound small forward finished his four-year career at the University of Washington as the school’s third leading scorer in program history. He also spearheaded the Huskies to a Pac-10 regular season title as a junior, followed by a conference tournament title in his senior year and a trip to the Sweet 16 during March Madness.
> 
> “I think I might be a little bit more advanced because of how long I stayed in college,” said Pondexter, when asked what differentiates him from some of the NBA’s other first-year players. “What I'll bring to the table for (the Hornets) is my experience and being an older guy. I'm not your typical rookie.”
> 
> A native of Fresno, Calif., Pondexter’s experience as a youngster was also anything but common. His father Roscoe and uncle Cliff both played professional basketball – each were picked in the 1974 NBA Draft.
> 
> “It was a huge benefit to have family ties to the NBA and family roots to the NBA,” Quincy said. “And it gave me a huge advantage.”
> 
> As he begins his professional career, Pondexter also plans to lean on the advice of several close friends, including New Jersey center Brook Lopez and Phoenix center Robin Lopez, Pondexter’s high school teammates in Fresno (imagine: a scholastic hoops squad featuring three future NBA players). He’s also tight with Portland All-Star guard Brandon Roy, who incidentally ranks 11th on the University of Washington’s scoring list.


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/2010_training_camp_profiles_quincy.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Videos of Hornets open practice scrimmage can be found here...

http://www.nba.com/hornets/video/originals/


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Trevor Ariza:Versatility Personified*
> 
> When members of New Orleans’ revamped front office reviewed game tape and statistics from the 2009-10 season, they discovered several glaring numbers. The Hornets ranked last out of 30 NBA teams in blocked shots. They were also 30th in total free-throw attempts. Perhaps most damaging, the club dropped to 22nd in defensive efficiency last season, after a very respectable ninth-place finish in 2008-09.
> 
> In Trevor Ariza, the Hornets believe they’ve acquired a player who can address the team’s weaknesses in each area. One of the NBA’s most versatile small forwards, the 6-foot-8, seven-year NBA veteran’s diverse skill set helped sparked the Los Angeles Lakers to a championship in 2009.
> 
> “When we sat down and looked at our roster, we felt like we needed someone that could bring athleticism, defense, scoring, and basically check a bunch of boxes,” New Orleans general manager Dell Demps said. “We’re excited to have him. We’re excited that he brings not only playoff, but championship experience. He’s not a piece; he’s a big part of what we’re trying to build here.”


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/2010_training_camp_profiles_ariza.html




> *Mustafa Shakur:A Rookie In Name Only*
> 
> At only 26 years old, Mustafadeen Shakur has signed contracts with the Sacramento Kings, Oklahoma City Thunder and New Orleans Hornets, played for the Los Angeles Lakers in the 2009 Summer League, and spent the 2009 preseason as a member of the Milwaukee Bucks. Yet technically, he is still an NBA rookie. Reason being, he has never stepped foot on the court during an NBA regular season game.
> 
> “It is (frustrating) at times,” Shakur said. “You get the itch to play all the time, just sitting there. I love being out there on the floor, who doesn’t?”
> 
> In pursuit of his dream to play in the NBA, the 6-3 guard from the University of Arizona has also journeyed to play professionally in Poland, Spain and Greece, where his achievements included winning the Polish National Championship and the Polish Supercup during the 2007-08 season.
> 
> “The reason I went (overseas) was to play against the highest level of competition. The competition I saw was more experienced, and it is a much tougher game physically.”


http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/2010_training_camp_profiles_shakur.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Belinelli will start Saturday vs. Memphis*
> 
> By: Jim Eichenhofer, Hornets.com
> Throughout training camp, Monty Williams has often said there are four Hornets players on the roster who are essentially locks as starters: past All-Stars Chris Paul and David West (obviously), along with Trevor Ariza and Emeka Okafor. The fifth spot has remained in question, but Williams said this afternoon that it will go to Marco Belinelli in Saturday’s preseason opener against the Memphis Grizzlies.
> 
> An outstanding three-point shooter the coaching staff also believes is an underrated passer and playmaker, Belinelli could be an excellent fit to mesh with Paul and Ariza in particular. Belinelli may be able to spread the floor by spotting up along the three-point arc, opening up lanes for the dribble penetration of Paul and Ariza’s slashes to the rim.
> 
> As a result of the decision to start Belinelli, it means Marcus Thornton and Peja Stojakovic will both come off the bench, on paper providing the second unit with the most scoring punch it’s had over the five years of the Chris Paul era. Willie Green is also expected to be in the rotation Saturday, serving as the backup point guard behind Paul. Green averaged double-digit points two straight seasons with Philadelphia in 2006-07 and 2007-08.


http://neworleanshornetsblog.blogspot.com/2010/10/belinelli-will-start-saturday-vs.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I was hoping Marcus Thornton would win this spot but he will be an excellent scoring threat and energy guy off the bench.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Ok so I think the Hornets are probably the last team to play their first preseason game of the season. No television but you may be able to find a stream somewhere or tune into 106.7 at 7:30pm central.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Mbenga auditions for Hornets.




> Free-agent center D.J. Mbenga has arrived in New Orleans to audition for the Hornets, according to sources close to the situation.
> 
> Mbenga has also drawn interest from the Phoenix Suns and Portland Trail Blazers this month, but one source said Wednesday that the Congo-born 7-footer who represents Belgium internationally is close to signing a one-year deal with the Hornets.
> 
> Portland worked out Mbenga on Monday after the Blazers also signed free-agent center Steven Hill on the same day.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5681426


----------



## girllovesthegame

Quick inside look with CP3 at Hornets practice.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfACGIJ8Uq8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Tooeasy

Mbenga if nothing else gives us 6 good hard fouls on the opposing bigs!!! I have to wonder how expedited this was as a result of sundays reaming.


----------



## RollWithEm

I'm going to the game tonight... and LBJ/Wade are not playing??? You've got to be kidding me!


----------



## Tom

Why don't they just cut Alexander. That guy is hard to watch. He has the least feel for the game than I have EVER seen. I know there are a lot of coaches sons who wish they had his athletic ability. What a rock.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets release Watkins and Shakur



> After acquiring one backup center as a free agent and trading for a backup point guard, the New Orleans Hornets on Monday waived center Darryl Watkins and guard Mustafa Shakur.
> 
> The Hornets last week signed center D.J. Mbenga and Monday announced they'd traded for guard Curtis Jerrells from the San Antonio Spurs.


I'm thinking Alexander or Strawberry or maybe even both may be the next to go.


----------



## Tooeasy

shakur did not get any playing time this preseason, considering the strides he was supposedly making im kind of shocked he gets cut before strawberry.


----------



## Tom

Does Alexander have any guarantees? Hope not. I hope Shakur catches on somewhere.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Marcus is really struggling right now. :sad: Sophomore slump already?


----------



## girllovesthegame

Strawberry waived.

Roster at 15 now.


----------



## Diable

I always like DJ and I'm always surprised that he can't stick. He's a really first rate perimeter defender and he does a passable job of playing the point. Of course there are about 90 or a hundred jobs for guards in the NBA and most of them are taken by really good players.


----------



## RollWithEm

girllovesthegame said:


> Strawberry waived.
> 
> Roster at 15 now.


Who are the 15?

PG Paul/Green/Jerrells
SG Thornton/Belinelli/Pondexter
SF Ariza/Stojakovic
PF West/Smith
C Okafor/Gray

Are the last three on the 15-man roster Mensa-Bonsu, Mbenga, and Joe Alexander?


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets could fly under radar this year says F David West; Monty Williams says club's healthy*
> 
> With expectations to reach the postseason evidently non-existent, at least in the minds of preseason prognosticators, New Orleans Hornets forward David West indicated on the eve of Wednesday night's season opener that the team could surprise people.
> 
> "We have an opportunity to fly under the radar," West said following Tuesday's practice at New Orleans Arena. "I don't think most people expect much from us. And that's good. We play with a chip on our shoulders, and feel like we can go out there and play with nothing to lose in every game."


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/10/new_orleans_hornets_could_fly.html


----------

